#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Who is the best ASSASSIN of AC ??

## Assassin

Assassins creed games are one of the game that make major impact among gamer, and it's mainly known by the characterization of Assassins and best ever story based on real history twisted by Assassins. Each part of AC tracks different historic event in various countries. Among AC lovers everyone have their own favorite assassin characters.

My favorite is* Ezio Auditore da Firenze*, the style he got is so much loving and I believe he the best assassin of AC. Non of the other assassins impressed me a lot like him. 
*
Who do you think the best assassin of AC?
*
​list-of-assassins.jpg

----------


## Joker

> Assassins creed games are one of the game that make major impact among gamer, and it's mainly known by the characterization of Assassins and best ever story based on real history twisted by Assassins. Each part of AC tracks different historic event in various countries. Among AC lovers everyone have their own favorite assassin characters.
> 
> My favorite is* Ezio Auditore da Firenze*, the style he got is so much loving and I believe he the best assassin of AC. Non of the other assassins impressed me a lot like him. 
> *
> Who do you think the best assassin of AC?
> *
> ​


Altair is the Best, the mentor of all Assassins. The man who hold the very first piece of Apple of Eden.

----------


## Assassin

> Altair is the Best, the mentor of all Assassins. The man who hold the very first piece of Apple of Eden.


Yes, but there are rumored to released future version of AC that happen before the time of Altire, It shows a possibility of he is not the first assassin. Literally he isn't the first assassin too.

----------

